# Reg-Datei erstellen die auch fehlende Berechtigungen automatisch setzt



## -Largo- (8. März 2018)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei meine Registry Änderungen über eine .reg-Datei zu speichern.
Bei Reg-Schlüsseln zu denen ich keine Rechte benötige klappt alles einwandfrei.

Jetzt gibt es aber auch Einträge, bei denen die Berechtigung zum Ändern erst noch gesetzt werden muss.
In der Registry selber weiss ich wie es funktioniert.
Ich möchte diese Prozedur über die .reg-Datei erledigen lassen.

Ist das möglich? Ich habe bislang nichts darüber im Netz gefunden.

Thx


----------



## nikon87 (8. März 2018)

Das kannst du mit REGINI erreichen. Gibt es massig Informationen im Internet dazu. Hier z.B. offizielle Übersicht von MS: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...alues-or-permissions-from-a-command-line-or-a


----------



## -Largo- (8. März 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Leider bringt mich das nur bedingt weiter. Ich weiss jetzt das es geht...aber nicht genau wie es geht.

Ich bräuchte im Prinzip eine Vorlage die ich dann bearbeiten kann.
Damit ich weiss was ich genau wo hin schreiben muss.


----------



## nikon87 (8. März 2018)

Ja sorry...ein bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte man schon mitbringen. Es wird dir hier keiner den Code schreiben. Dafür gibt es gut bezahlte Programmierer/Entwickler.

Unter dem Link steht sowohl womit als auch wie man das macht. Wenn dir die Theorie oder das Englisch zu unverständlich ist einfach mal beispielsweise nach "ändern von berechtigungen eines registry keys mit cmd" suchen und ein bisschen durchklicken.
Im Normalfall findet man da mehr als genügend Beispiele oder Anleitungen, meistens auch auf Deutsch. Ich hab vorhin nur mal ganz kurz gesucht und eben diese allgemeine Beschreibung gefunden. Man muss halt das Gefundene dann aber auch verstehen (wollen).


----------



## -Largo- (9. März 2018)

Auch Programmierer sind zeitweise nette Menschen und geben auch mal nen kurzen Quelltext raus. Bei der MS Anleitung war englisch das Hauptproblem und der Übersetzer machte das leider auch nicht besser.
Deine Suchanfrage hat mich aber definitiv weiter gebracht. Danke dafür.  Man muss halt nur wissen, wo nach man suchen muss. Das ist häufiger das Problem, wenn man etwas neues versucht. 

Direkt der erste Link hat auch ein Beispiel:

				 						REGEDIT.EXE /S regkey.reg
SetACL.exe -on "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Beispielpfad" -ot reg -actn ace -ace "n:Jeder;p:full"

Leider schreibt der Autor auch, dass es keine in Windows integrierte Lösung gibt. Es ist erst nach der Installation eines weiteren Tools möglich.
Alles nur über eine reg-Datei zu erledigen ist somit nicht möglich. Schade


----------



## nikon87 (9. März 2018)

Wenn der Programmierer den Code schon hat und es nichts aufwändiges ist tun einige das gerne, ja. Ich würde dir auch den Code nennen wenn ich es selbst schon gemacht hätte oder aus dem FF wüsste.  Leider ist dem aber nicht so und man kann es halt auch nicht grundsätzlich erwarten, dass einem alles vorgekaut wird (nicht böse/persönlich gemeint).

Du musst solche Registry-Änderungen auch nicht zwingend in einer .reg-Datei machen, das geht auch über eine Batch oder mit PowerShell oder oder...dann aber halt eventuell mit anderer Syntax. Man kann das alles natürlich auch mit einer einzigen Datei erschlagen, aber andererseits ist es eventuell auch übersichtlicher wenn man erst die Rechte mit einer Batch anpasst und aus der Batch heraus dann die Reg-Datei startet, welche dann die Werte der Keys anpasst. Somit weiß man genau wo man anfassen muss wenn man was ändern will - Berechtigungen in der Batch, Key-Werte über die .reg. Das ist aber dann auch eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben.

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------

